
Experimental presentation based user interface for PowerShell - dharmatech
https://github.com/dharmatech/PsReplWpf/tree/98fdf2f8c299d298c524bfa5af52635be4ed3a03
======
ops4c0d3
Very cool. Tree view inside of the shell is my favorite

------
solarkraft
This is a direct feature of PowerShell's object based nature. Pretty cool. I
wish it was actually useful on Linux.

------
llampx
Why use this instead of Windows Explorer?

~~~
dharmatech
File managers and operating system shells generally have different use cases.
:-)

